# Installing PHP5 and phpmyadmin



## niscastillo (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello,

    I have been trying to install php5 and phpmyadmin on my FreeBSD system.  I got the php5 installed, but the php5-sessions won't install. I get the following:


```
---> php5-session-5-3-4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
---> php5-session-5-3-4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
Configuring for:
PHP Api Version:       20090626
Zend Exension Api No:  20090626
autofonf: required version 2.68 not found
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/php5-session
```

I also tried to same for phpmyadmin but had the same problems. Does anyone has a solution to this?


----------



## VoViK (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello,
Please check /usr/ports/UPDATING


```
20101208:
  AFFECTS: autotools
  AUTHOR: autotools@FreeBSD.org

  Another stage in the autotools cleanup that reduces tree churn whilst
  updating components, a number of ports have now moved to non-versioned
  locations since there is now only the concept of legacy and current
  versions.

  # portmaster -o devel/autoconf devel/autoconf268
  # portmaster -o devel/automake devel/automake111
  # portmaster -o devel/libtool devel/libtool22
  # portmaster -o devel/libltdl devel/libltdl22

  substitute 'portupgrade' for 'portmaster' accordingly if that's your
  your upgrade tool of choice.
```


----------



## niscastillo (Jan 9, 2011)

I tried that one before. I used portupgrade and portmaster, and it still didn't work. I'm begining to wonder if my installation lack any files or something.  Do you have any other idea why this would happen?


----------



## niscastillo (Jan 12, 2011)

ok, I figured it out. This site explains it well. It now works smoothly. Thanks for your help though vovik.

Site: http://www.spiration.co.uk/post/1385/Cannot find autoconf. Please check your autoconf installation


----------

